# Bar Celtic is now open again !



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

For those who know this bar/restaurant in Novetle (Xativa) run by Lee, you will be happy to know its open again & it has again the book exchange and its stock of UK food items.
It has been totally revamped by Charlie and looks quite neat & very tidy, so we decided to take a Sunday Lunch there yesterday and glad we did as Lee served up a superb almost Ala-Carte dinner at a sensible price in these troubled times.

As you know good Brit bars are very thin on the ground in our area & its appreciated when one worth visiting manages to not only keep going but raise the standards a tidy piece. :clap2:


BTW I only speak as a customer & have not the slightest link to this place should anyone wonder.


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for this news - its just down the road so will pop in for a drink.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

timr said:


> Thanks for this news - its just down the road so will pop in for a drink.


Glad to be of help Tim & yes its nice to sit in the square and chew the fat for a piece.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Just to let you know for those that live in the area, the new hair salon has opened that is adjoined to the bar/restaurant.

Michelle who has just arrived from the UK is clearly on top of her game & produced just what my wife was looking for (re-modern cut/look) and of course for a sensible price in these troubled times.

Lee (the owner) tells me that he is shortly converting the upper floor to include even more improvements & new ideas, although I cannot see how he can improve what he already has achieved so far.

Nice to see that at least one bar in the area is moving forward & keeping pace with the rejuvenation that is all around in Xativa, I often wonder just what the council is doing right there as it is clearly a town on the move these days.


----------

